

Wales giving up on Wikia Search - vladocar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10207896-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
adatta02
I'm sad to see the doors close on Wikia Search. I was an intern in the NYC
office last summer. The project had a refreshingly open philosophy and was
built using FOSS components.

At least the index is still available at <http://index.isc.org/>

~~~
breck
I'm very surprised it's shutting down. 3M uniques a month and still growing
according to Compete.

Seems like it would have gotten acquired at the very least.

~~~
smanek
They aren't closing all of Wikia, just "Wikia Search" (which stagnated at 10K
uniques/month).

~~~
breck
Ah, thanks! That makes so much more sense.

------
ckinnan
The article also mentions Microsoft is shuttering Encarta-- a victim of Wales'
Wikipedia. Win some, lose some.

------
josefresco
There's an opportunity here for a hacker with low overhead to move into this
market of an 'open search engine'. It doesn't necessarily have to be 'user
powered' but should be much more open than Google/Yahoo/MSN's mighty
algorithms.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Any particular suggestions?

------
j2d2
I usually use google to search the wiki.

------
jgamman
I guess they're just busy trying to avoid beaching themselves and trying to
hear themselves think with all that ultra-low frequency sonar bouncing around
these days. I mean, we all get a little User Generated Content fatigue now and
again. Now imagine how hard it is to type with those really big flippers.

